# new member



## octavionikos (Sep 27, 2014)

hi guys,i m nick from greece,i find the ironmag forum very helpfull with a lot of information about bodybuilding,fitness etc etc...


----------



## brazey (Sep 27, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## jas101 (Sep 27, 2014)

Welcome Nick!


----------



## Riles (Sep 27, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## octavionikos (Sep 30, 2014)

as i am a newby here,i want to post couple of pics to show you what i have achieved by hard training and intensive diet ,it took me about 5 years to do that








6 years ago,170 kilos august 2008







this summer,august 2014,79 kilos


----------



## jas101 (Oct 1, 2014)

Great progress!


----------



## jeffnalma (Oct 2, 2014)

welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Oct 5, 2014)

hi Nick, welcome to IMF. Unbelievable pics!


----------



## rapid (Oct 5, 2014)

good for you man... really proud of you .. and anyone that can accomplish what you did...  you a role model believe it or not...   keep it up


----------



## PLpb (Oct 5, 2014)

Great job!


----------

